
Show HN: FreshTube – show latest videos from YouTube channels - porjo
https://github.com/porjo/freshtube
======
oridecon
I'm using [https://www.inoreader.com](https://www.inoreader.com) to manage my
YouTube subscriptions. You don't need a Google account or API key (isn't that
basically the same as being logged in?). There's a small delay for updates but
it's really amazing.

I'm not affiliated with Inoreader but I've tried to make them appear on the
front page here without success. Unfortunately I don't see anyone talking
about them.

~~~
porjo
Thanks for the tip.

> You don't need a Google account or API key (isn't that basically the same as
> being logged in?)

Yeah, the key is a pain but once setup it's set and forget. Not being logged
in is about not having my usage tracked at such a fine grained level - not
only on my Youtube account, but across the entire Google ecosystem.

------
j_s
"Fresh" reminded me of this discussion 4 months ago:

Astronaut – YouTube videos with almost zero previous views |
[http://astronaut.io/](http://astronaut.io/) |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13413225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13413225)

Edit: Incognito mode or YouTube history ad/tracker-blocking add-on
recommended!

~~~
tgb
That's completely entrancing. Though I'm a little worried to see what Youtube
will recommend me after spewing random videos into my history.

------
jlebrech
I used to use subscription groups to see videos of people talking about
different subjects, If i felt like a certain subject i'd just watch those, but
they got rid of that feature.

~~~
yeukhon
I am subscribed to over two dozens, but honestly I only care about 6-7
channels (they are all YouTube gamers and they are friends with each other).
The rest, I just look at them on occasion. YouTube is quite good at suggesting
what I want to see based on frequency and then recommend a few from channels I
haven't been to a while.

------
jschuur
I really wish YouTube brought categories/collections back.

I also can't get this to work. Or figure out what it's supposed to do.

~~~
helb
> I also can't get this to work. Or figure out what it's supposed to do.

1\. Paste a key from
[https://console.developers.google.com/apis/credentials](https://console.developers.google.com/apis/credentials)
into the "API Key" input

2\. Paste channel/user URLs into the textarea, one per line

3\. Click "Refresh", it will show five latest videos from each channel:
[https://vgy.me/tfseJu.png](https://vgy.me/tfseJu.png)

~~~
porjo
Your screenshot is missing durations! That's a bug. Fixed now.

------
gigatexal
Everything other than YouTube that ends with *Tube sounds like it might be a
porn site especially one prepended with "Fresh" but that's probably just my
own fault.

------
helb
Youtube channels have XML feeds (seems like Atom with some custom extensions),
so it should be possible to follow channel's latest videos even without using
their API at all.

eg.
[https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=UChWv6Pn...](https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=UChWv6Pn_zP0rI6lgGt3MyfA)

~~~
justboxing
Thanks for this feed example. Found this gem in there.

A beautiful technical / engineering take on why Juicero failed, after he takes
apart a brand new Juicero => [https://youtu.be/_Cp-
BGQfpHQ?t=2111](https://youtu.be/_Cp-BGQfpHQ?t=2111)

------
gcb0
why? this is exactly the problem I have with YouTube own recommendation
system. it ignores the 5+yr old gems and only give me fresh crap.

~~~
porjo
My use case is to load up my favourite channels every morning before I go for
a jog, and download any recent stuff that looks interesting onto my music
player. I wanted something that combined it all on one page, but grouped by
channel.

------
garysieling
It's interesting to see how many people are building projects to re-arrange
Youtube.

I ran a lot of videos through Watson, so you can filter by category-
[https://www.findlectures.com/](https://www.findlectures.com/)

------
fudged71
A screenshot in the repo Readme would be useful before needing to go through
the process

~~~
porjo
Thanks for the suggestion. Done.

~~~
darshandsoni
That screenshot in the repo... such a familiar collection of channels :D

